# Solved: how to reboot modem



## h3ng (Aug 5, 2005)

How do i reboot modem ?  what does it do ..?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *h3ng*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Shut down the computer, unplug the modem for at least one minute.
Plug the modem in, let it synchronize, lights flash until steady light remains.
Restart the computer.

Are you having problems connecting to the Internet?


----------



## h3ng (Aug 5, 2005)

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *h3ng*
> 
> Are you having problems connecting to the Internet?


nope .. but i read in another thread that .. rebooting ur modem helps speed up ur connection..? so i wanna try it


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

After you Reboot your modem or Before (to get a benchmark), you can test your connection speeds here:
http://www.dslreports.com/tools
http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/bandwidth.asp


----------

